# IIQ - INOVIQ Ltd



## Bushman (3 December 2007)

Hi guys;

An update on a intrguing gold little shell company that might have something on the cards in the near future. 

Euro Gold:

319,679,494 shares @ 2.1c = market cap $6.7m. 

Top 10 shareholders hold 51% inc: 
1. Oxus (Malta) 14%
2. Peter Gunzberg (Chairman) 9%; and
3. Alpha Minerals 6%. 

Cash per last app 5B $2.4m. 

Dual listing ASX and AIM.

*The story so far....*
Seems Euro Gold recently sold its only asset, the Saulyak Gold Project in Ukraine, for $2m with a further option to receive $3m if a 'significant regulatory milestone' is met. 

Interestingly Euro Gold had tried to sell the project previously to its top shareholder, Oxus (UK listed gold producer and explorer) for 9.16m pounds, but Oxus pulled out of the deal at the last minute claiming that Euro Gold has misled them about Saulyak having a 500k ounce reserve. Euro Gold is currently suing Oxus about this matter.

*Potential...?*

1. Per their latest set of accounts, Euro Gold is now an investing company. The investment they are looking for is in the natural resource sector, has an 'attractive entry price', will have likely capital market support and will be a single 'significant' project. So given their last project was a gold mine in the Ukraine, I am guessing a gold project in Europe. 
2. The current Euro Gold Directors are a stock brocker, an investment banker and a gold miner. The Chairman is of particular interest - Peter Gunzberg. He is currently on the Board of 4 ASX listed entities including Fleetwood Corporation and Strike Oil. He also owns 9% of the company so it is fair to say he is committed to the cause. They also boast Neil McLachlan, an Investment Banker with ties to the UK. Lastly the third director bought up some shares in September 07. 
3. Euro Gold is cashed up - $2m - with potentially another $3m to come. It needs a home as Euro has no projects at the moment....so I reckon this should be sooner rather than later. 

*Summary...*
At the moment, this is a shell with money for a project. At a mkt cap of $6.7m less cash ($2m plus $3m option), this has a current enteprise value of $2.7m. The directors are experienced and have said to the market they will use their cash to fund a single project in the 'natural resource sector'. I am betting it is gold and in Europe. This company is also currently listed on both AIM and the ASX and is run by a stock broker and an investment banker so they should be able to find projects and raise capital. 

Having said it has potential, it also has a quagmire of risks - 
1. it is suing its top shareholder. If the shareholder dumps the shares (43m odd), watch out share price. 
2. it has failed in its last project - Saulyak Gold Project in the Ukraine. 
3. It has nothing at the moment. It needs to source a project first and it might be a month, 6 months or 3 years before it does so. 
4. The $3m is only payable upon the attainment of an 'key regulatory milestone'. I would guess that would be the mining licence. 

So an intriguing little gold shell with a couple of connected directors at a time when gold is hot. Wonder what project they will serve up to ASX/AIM? I'll be keeping an eye on it. 

Cheers
Bushman


----------



## springhill (24 August 2012)

*Re: EUG - Eurogold*

As at today’s date Eurogold has a share portfolio valued at $15 million and cash reserves of $834,590.

During the previous quarter Eurogold committed to a funding facility of $10,000,000 with its major shareholder, the Allied Group of Hong Kong and $1,000,000 was drawn-down from the facility in March. No funds were drawn-down during the current quarter.

Taking into account the debt to the Allied Group, *the Company has a current NAV of $0.17 per share.*

The Company has retained its interest of 24.45% of the issued shares in Dragon Mining.

The Company continues to examine various investment opportunities in resource projects with a particular interest in the gold mining sector but for various reasons the acquisition of projects reviewed to date have not proceeded.

It is not the intention of the Board that the primary business of Eurogold will be that of a passive portfolio investor.

*Current SP 8.8c*


----------



## System (14 June 2016)

On June 14th, 2016, Eurogold Limited (EUR) changed its name and ASX code to BARD1 Life Sciences Limited (BD1).


----------



## greggles (9 January 2018)

BARD1 Life Sciences just announced positive results from its OC-400 Study that showed BARD1-Ovarian achieved high accuracy for detection of ovarian cancer with an average AUC (area under the curve) of 0.92 in the training sets, and an average AUC of 0.88, 82% sensitivity and 79% specificity in the test sets. 

Volume is going nuts with 133 million shares changing hands since the announcement about an hour and a half ago. Share price is up 0.7c to 1.5c. An increase of 87.5% from yesterday's close.


----------



## greggles (2 February 2018)

BD1 has been holding its own over the last month and is still hovering around the 1c to 1.5c range.

The company has $1.2 million cash in the bank and burned through 610K in the last quarter. At their current burn rate they have until the end of June before they will need to raise further capital. 

This morning they announced that on 12 January they were issued a Japanese patent in relation to their lung and colorectal cancer detection, treatment and prevention proprietary technology.

As I've mentioned previously, I'm a bit wary of biotechnology companies but am keeping an eye on this one anyway.


----------



## greggles (6 March 2018)

More good news for BARD1 Life Sciences today. For those unaware, the company is developing 
BARD1-Ovarian test, a diagnostic aid for early detection of ovarian cancer. This morning's announcement confirmed the test's accuracy with results revealing 89% sensitivity and 82% specificity in an independent test set.

The last paragraph of the announcement reads as follows:


> BARD1 is currently in discussions with a number of contract laboratory organisations that have specialty expertise in assay development and validation to transfer the BARD1 research essay to a  commercial platform that will enable the BARD1 tests to be performed by most hospital and independent  clinical laboratories around the world. “BARD1  anticipates that transfer of our research assay to a commercial platform will enable more efficient development and commercialisation of our diagnostic  pipeline for detection of lung, ovarian and other cancers,”  said Dr Leearne Hinch, BARD1 CEO.




BD1 is in a tenuous cash position but continuing good news like this will put them in a position of being able to raise capital when their share price is significantly higher, minimising dilution.

The company's share price has soared 140% to 2.4c today.


----------



## greggles (12 March 2018)

BARD1 Life Sciences continuing to make new highs over the last week. Currently 3.2c.


----------



## barney (23 October 2018)

7 months in retracement and Bard went bang again today ….. Up 214% ….. We should have had this on the watchlist after your previous prompting @greggles ………. I didn't … my loss


----------



## greggles (23 October 2018)

barney said:


> 7 months in retracement and Bard went bang again today ….. Up 214% ….. We should have had this on the watchlist after your previous prompting @greggles ………. I didn't … my loss




Yes, it certainly exploded upwards today barney. You certainly don't see too many 214% days. A massive breakout on huge volume. Here's the first part of the announcement that sent it hurtling north:



> *BARD1 ANNOUNCES DEVELOPMENT OF WORLD-FIRST BARD1 BREAST CANCER TEST*
> 
> BARD1 Life Sciences Limited (ASX:BD1), a biotechnology company developing non-invasive cancer diagnostics, is pleased to announce a world-first BARD1 Breast Cancer (BC) test for early detection of  breast cancer.
> 
> ...




Exciting times for BD1!


----------



## barney (24 October 2018)

No one will be surprised to see the slightly down day after yesterday rise  … but the pump up to 0.075 and close at 0.039 was just another Speccie warning not to get too involved near the top of the initial hype …..

I suspect this will have many more trading days in the sun but there are now some bruised punters on the register who will be at the mercy of the day traders ….. The SP will no doubt get pushed around soon, but breaking todays high will now take some doing and probably won't be happening in the short term you'd think …. watchlist


----------



## greggles (1 January 2019)

BARD1-Vaccine results were due in December but haven't been announced yet. It's reasonable to assume that they will now come through in January. If it's good news we should see another huge share price spike. Watching and waiting...


----------



## debtfree (29 September 2019)

Thanks @greggles for your many charts and research on ASF, I do appreciate them and the time you put into them . I've picked *BD1* for the October Comp.

I was looking for stocks that were stronger (Weekly & Daily) than the XAO and BD1 was one of them. 
Mostly I only look at my charts but I do know they have had some Capital Raises and seem to have enough cash, so I shouldn't get hit with one of them this coming month.

BD1 has moved quite well this month and has a HL in place now and also a close above my resistant line (BO). Volume looks lower on pullbacks which is good. 
Target price - .052 for a starter (30%). Maybe .06 with a bit of luck (50%). I'm aware of Tech/a control bars from a year ago, that might restrict further upside.


----------



## greggles (29 September 2019)

debtfree said:


> Thanks @greggles for your many charts and research on ASF, I do appreciate them and the time you put into them . I've picked *BD1* for the October Comp.




No problem. Happy that you find them useful. Good luck with BD1!


----------



## tech/a (29 September 2019)

Hmm on my Monday buy list 
Of 1


----------



## RobL (1 October 2019)

The five-year stock chart shows that long term resistance has been breached over the last three trading days with higher than normal volume. I can not find any recent market releases that would cause this to happen.

Disclaimer:
This information is for general information only and should not be used solely to base trading or investment decisions. Please do your own research. The companies website is here https://www.bard1.com/

Here https://decentralisedwealth.com/TopTens.html you can find some interesting US stock’s to look at. Australian stocks will be added in the next week or so.


----------



## barney (2 October 2019)

RobL said:


> Australian stocks will be added in the next week or so.




Look forward to it


----------



## tech/a (8 October 2019)

All was good until today 
Out at B/E 
Watching though


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 December 2020)

Bushman said:


> An update on a intriguing gold little shell company that might have something on the cards in the near future.



another incarnation, or at least a consolidation of shares. 

_Building a leading cancer diagnostics company_

Traded today (just)


----------



## barney (7 December 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> another incarnation, or at least a consolidation of shares.




I saw the Stock was up 3,700% today and nearly had pups lol ........ Still a handy 20% up today even given the recent Share consolidation.


----------



## barney (11 February 2021)

Good new for Bard (and for humans in general) today with their Cancer test data showing great results.

Announcement






Announcement


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 February 2021)

previous Ann was : *OUTSTANDING *SUBB2M OVARIAN CANCER TEST DATA

and that saw some 70% uplift...

Today's one was only : *EXCELLENT *SUBB2M BREAST CANCER TEST DATA

and it *only *is up another 50%. Now close to $2.56

• _Griffith University releases additional data on BARD1’s SubB2M technology showing 100% specificity and over 95% sensitivity for detection of all stages of breast cancer _
_• BARD1 aims to develop and commercialise SubB2M-based blood tests for breast cancer to enable earlier detection, inform treatment decisions and improve women’s health outcomes _


----------



## galumay (15 February 2021)

No idea whether its a good business or not as I havent spent any time on it, but as someone who's wife has had breast cancer, its certainly a very exciting product that has enormous potential to have a massive impact on one of the most common cancers.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 February 2021)

galumay said:


> No idea whether its a good business or not as I havent spent any time on it, but as someone who's wife has had breast cancer, its certainly a very exciting product that has enormous potential to have a massive impact on one of the most common cancers.



too true.  And Ovarian cancer is even more insidious.


----------



## barney (15 February 2021)

The kind of Chart we all dream about. Well done to anyone who was on Bard.  

And well done the Company for hopefully being on the way to helping change so many peoples lives for the better.


----------



## Austwide (15 February 2021)

sold 100000 of these @3.9 c 15 months ago, buggar


----------



## barney (15 February 2021)

Austwide said:


> sold 100000 of these @3.9 c 15 months ago, buggar




Not as bad as it sounds hopefully Aus?   

They had a 30:1 consolidation not long ago I think?  So 3.9 cents would have become  3,333 Shares at $1.17 per share

They were recently trading as low as 57 cents post consolidation  (1.9 cents pre consolidation  ) so a bit of tension of you were still holding!

Bio Stocks are high risk high reward scenarios of course.  Guts and glory and all that stuff.


----------



## Austwide (16 February 2021)

Thanks @barney just saw your earlier post.

Didn't look into it as it's too late to matter.
Cheers


----------



## barney (16 February 2021)

Austwide said:


> Thanks @barney just saw your earlier post.
> 
> Didn't look into it as it's too late to matter.
> Cheers



All good Aus-t   Just didn't want you thinking you'd lost a fortune  

Pushed as high as $5.60 this morning but the inevitable profit taking kicked in.

Currently $4.50 there will be a bit of roller coasting still to come I'd say.


----------



## barney (17 June 2021)

4 months on and the Share price has plummeted since the announcement of legal proceedings.

Ex Company representatives squabbling over their share of the spoils and ruining it for the rank and file Holders

Well done boys  (DNH)


----------



## Wedgy (31 August 2021)

New member getting, used to the forum and started a new thread instead of adding to this one, so have copied here.

I have traded since February and a bit down, despite this have had some excellent announcements in the detection of cancer field,
*Achievement of this key POC milestone supports and de-risks advancing the development of SubB2M ELISA tests for ovarian, breast, prostate and other cancers*
Biggest issue is an ongoing legal proceedings:
*24 February 2021 in relation to the legal proceedings commenced in the Supreme Court of Victoria against the Company by Tony Walker and former founding scientist of the Company, Dr Irmgard Irminger-Finger (Plaintiffs and, together, the Claim). The Company has received from the Plaintiffs particulars, and proposed means of calculation, of their alleged loss and damages relating to the Claim and is reviewing it with its legal advisers. Although the calculations derive a potentially very significant amount of claimed loss and damage by the Plaintiffs, any such claim will ultimately turn on the evidence and the outcome of the legal proceedings at trial. The Company continues to dispute the basis of the Claim and has filed with the Supreme Court of Victoria a comprehensive defence.*
I have researched the legal proceeding and am of the belief that Bard will either win the case or if the lose the amount award will not be significant. Of course I have no legal experience and am not a lawyer, just my logic. So take with a grain of salt.
Despite this the SP does appear to have bottomed and is showing signs of life, with a good announcement a sudden rise would not surprise me. DYOR.


----------



## divs4ever (31 August 2021)

yep there is a little bit of a learning curve  , but   i had my missteps as well  after joining  , so no need to feel embarrassed


----------



## System (9 December 2021)

On December 9th, 2021, Bard1 Life Sciences Limited (BD1) changed its name and ASX code to INOVIQ Ltd (IIQ).


----------

